# hello



## Anette (Jan 14, 2009)

hi, Anette, 23 , Riga/Latvia :roll:


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## chrisTTopher11 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello AneTTe... Welcome to the BEST forum!!

Chris


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome what TT have you got :?:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello, Rich, *Ahem*3, Tunbridge Wells/England :wink: :lol:


----------



## Anette (Jan 14, 2009)

No at the moment i am driving BMW 328 1996 wagon.

but couple years ago i had this one for few months 

1.8t quattro, 2000year
















me


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------

